# I got error after i press f1(shutdown) on ly



## unbalancedskunk (Oct 31, 2022)

This error is
`getty repeating too quickly on port /dev/ttyv0 sleeping 30 secs`
and then
i need to use other tty to make ly work by typing pkill ly.


----------



## unbalancedskunk (Oct 31, 2022)

solved
added # to ttyv0 "/usr/libexec/getty/ PC xterm


----------

